# Legions of Undeath



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

_Thousands of years before the coming of Sigmar a power was flourishing in the south. The people of Nehekhara, a mighty civilization led by great kings and rulers. Raised from their tombs by an evil priest, the Kings of Nehekhara, the Tomb Kings and their masses of skeleton warriors seek to destroy the evil that has brought them to undeath and rid the world of their greatest enemies, the Vampires of Lahmia.
Followers of Khonsu, the moon god, the Tomb King Khalfani and his undead legions roam the arid deserts, gathering power to destroy the vampires and restore their former empire._
____________________​
With a new year comes a new army, and that new army is Tomb Kings. A huge shopping spree in an Independent Stockist landed me with this;

-Warhammer Rulebook
-Warhammer Armies: Tomb Kings
-1 Tomb King with Great Weapon
-1 Liche Priest, Foot and Mounted
-Tomb Kings Battalion
-3 boxes of Skeleton Warriors
-2 Boxes of Chariots
-1 Tomb Guard Command and 3 boxes of Tomb Guard
-1 Screaming Skull Catapult
-3 blisters of Carrion
-1 Tomb Scorpion
-Warhammer Dice
-Warhammer counters set
-1 Movement tray
-Fortified Manor House
-Pin Vice
-Drill bits for the Pin Vice
-Cool water pot thingy
-Some snacks
-Some cards for a bit poker between builds (They're magic and let me cheat:grin

So all together that's;

80 Skeleton Warriors 
9 Chariots
8 Horsemen
1 Tomb King
2 Liche Priests (foot + mounted)
1 Screaming Skull Catapult
1 Tomb Scorpion
3 Carrion
20 Tomb Guard
= 125 models and a wounded wallet
____________________​So, after days of assembling this is what I have:

























SSC, pinned and glued (bugger to make).

































A unit of spear warriors with the champion.

























A Scorpion with a little extra support










































My Heirophant, Khonshotep on his steed. He'll usually be high priest and run around with my other cav. I've almost finished the horse, more pics coming soon.
____________________​More background and pictures and even an army list to come. Possibly VC's as well...
Any questions just ask.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Hurrah for fantasy logs!

Good luck with it and god drat that's a big shopping list.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Holy cow that is a lot of stuff! Will be looking forward to updates.


----------



## Sparros (Oct 13, 2009)

Very nice! Good to see another Fantasy log up :victory:

Eagerly looking forward to this


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Right update 1:

I've finished the horse for my Liche Priest, Khonshotep. Here it is:

















































I sprayed the model white then gave a heavy wash in all the right places. A direct appliance of devlan mud to the cracks only shaded it more. I then painted bleach bone, leaving the recesses dark. I then finely hilighted with skull white. The base is a covering of sand with watered down PVA brushed over, then a bestial brown base coat. I then heavily drybrushed snakebite leather, then drybrushed bubonic brown, then lightly drybrushed bleached bone. I stuck on some Galeforce9 straw static grass and a few stones painted to look deserty.

Keep watching out for more!


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, my first army list. it's 2500 points.

*Lord*
Tomb King
Armour of the Ages
Golden Ankhra
Great Weapon
*Total-256*

*Hero*
Liche Priest
Heirophant
Skeletal Steed
Staff of Mastery
*Total-163*

*Hero*
Tomb Prince
Chariot
Icon of Rulership
*Total-165*

*Core*
Skeleton Warriors x20
Light Armour
Spears + Shields
Musician
Standard Bearer
Champion
Banner of the Undying Legion
*Total-250*

*Core*
Skeleton Warriors x20
*Total-160*

*Core*
Skeleton Warriors x20
*Total-160*

*Core*
Skeleton Warriors x20
*Total-160*

*Core*
Chariots x3
Standard Bearer
Mirage Standard
*Total-180*

*Core*
Chariots x3
Standard Bearer
*Total-140*

*Core*
Chariots x3
Standard Bearer
*Total-140*
*
Core*
Skeleton Light Horsemen
Standard Bearer
Champion
*Total-140*

*Special*
Tomb Scorpion
*Total-85*

*Special*
Carrion x3
*Total-72*

*Special*
Tomb Guard x20
Musician
Champion
Standard Bearer
Icon of the Sacred Eye
*Total-320*

*Rare*
Screaming Skull Catapult
Skulls of the Foe
*Total-110*

*OVERALL TOTAL - 2501*

So, what do ya think? I know not many play TK but some people might be able to help.
Thanks.
(I only play friendlies so the extra point won't really matter)


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking to be a good start and blimey that's a huge shopping spree over Xmas  but still will be an impressive sight when it's all done. What colour scheme are you going for with the army? Other than bone


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

moo said:


> Looking to be a good start and blimey that's a huge shopping spree over Xmas  but still will be an impressive sight when it's all done. What colour scheme are you going for with the army? Other than bone


darkish green and gold. It works quite well with the bone. I'll put up a pic of a painted archer soon.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

As a fellow TK player I must say you are brave to start them now. Rumours are that the TK's new book comes out this spring so everything you do now might change. That said, the bone on the steed looks very nice indeed and I can only imagine the rest will as well. I also like the poses of the spearmen as they don't look as static as most do.


As for the list, please post that in the Warhammer Armylists section, not in the hobby log.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I have.
Do you want me to remove it?
I just thought it might be helpful to have everything in one place, not only for me but for my readers.
Anyway, thanks for the comment. I don't really care about a new army book coming out, I can just adjust. 

I'm working on my Liche Priest to go on the horse now, as well as some chariots.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok, an update on the Liche Priest:


























The pics take away so much from the picture, it looks much better in real life, even up close.
I decided to go for a blue instead of the pale purple GW like to use for their Liche Priests, I think it looks better.
Now I've gotta do the rest of the model.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Another update:









































It is a test warrior with a shield and spear. I have changed my theme from green and gold to green and bronze, but characters and emblems etc. will be green and gold.
What d'ya think?


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

i think that you were right to pick green, it looks good with the bronze. great work


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks.
I think I will finish the unit, I like the look of the first one. I can't wait to see my skeletons all painted up!


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

My oh My, what a long time it has been since I posted on this. I have progressed quite far, I'm working on some chariots now. Expect a pic fest sometime soon!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking nice, can't wait for more pics


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Your wish is my command:










































This is only a test model, the real ones will be better.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I've been quite busy:








But of course I didn't stop at one:








I didn't stop at 5 either:








Yes, a whole 60 Skeletal Archers. I must admit I had a bit of help from a family member but 60 is still a lot.

The camera I ordered arrived today so I thought this would be the perfect opportunity for me to take some pics. Also I got a Kaiser Rushforth case, I love it. If you're looking for a good case, although they are thick cardboard, they are amazing.

Much, Much more to come.

Edit: Pics up!


----------



## LiamDawson27 (Apr 25, 2010)

My god that's a lot of archers! nice work though


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks!

Nice to see that someone other than me is looking at this plog. 

On other notes, 3 chariots finished (based, no drivers yet), only 6 more to go. I bought a Winged Vamp lord, I'll have some pics up soon.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Just 60?  ( idon't think i've painted 60 models in 3 years...)

If you get a chance it'd be cool to see a shot oif them all ranked up, it's always impressive to see so many models painted to a nice standard.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I've finished painting my skeletal horsemen:



























They came in the batallion, which is the only reason I have them. I heard they're not very helpful...
One doesn't have an arm. I'll fix that.

OK, I think it's time to make a list to paint.

60 Skeletal Archers
20 Skeletal Spearmen
8 Skeleton Light Horsemen
9 Chariots
1 Tomb Scorpion
3 Carrion
1 Screaming Skull Catapult
1 Liche Priest on foot
1 Liche Priest on horse
Tomb King/Prince
Tomb Guard

*Key:*
Finished
WIP
Not started

So, that's it. I'll get pics of ranked up archers very soon, sometime this week.
On another note, I got some old bits from someone which include a lance for skeletons and a scythe for sketelons. I may buy another box of horsemen and give them lances, I have 2 so I'll convert 8.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I really love how they're looking so far and I like the blue on the Liche Priest's face, I think it looks good. Just one tip though, for the rest of your unpainted models you should remove the mold lines, they subtract from the finished product and they were very apparent on the Skeletal Horseman.


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

AHHHH! Mold lines *runs and hides are they gone yet?*

Anyways nice painting. I love how you have done the bone and you have painted crap loads already! i wish i could paint that fast.

Have some rep


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

Thanks.
To paint my bone I prime white then wash gryphonne then wash devlan in the recesses. That's why I paint so fast. I'll have a proper tutorial sometime but surprisingly I don't have enough bone left on my models to show you.

I know mould lines are a problem, however it's only on some horses. As far as I can tell nothing I have left to paint has mould lines, apart from maybe some chariots but they are minimal.


Right, time to finish some chariots!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Wow big christmas present! :biggrin:


All of this is awesome! Keep going!!!! Give us moooore!!!:grin:


Also, have some rep.


----------

